# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال ریاضی

## life2

فردی در 2 ساعت و دیگری در 3 ساعت اتاقی را رنگ می‌کنند. اگر همکاری کنند، چند ساعت طول می‌کشد؟

----------


## amin1441

5 ساعت :Yahoo (4): 
البته به عوامل زیاد دیگه ای هم بستگی داره!

----------


## Engineer24

*

*

----------


## Narvan

سلام
لطفا این دو تا سوال رو حل کنید
برای سوال احتمال توضیح کافیه

دوتاس را باهم پرتاب میکنیم تا مجموع دو عدد رو شده 7ظاهر شود با کدام احتمال این عمل حداکثر در3 پرتاب حاصل میشود؟
جواب 91/216



جوابش منفی1

----------


## Hameeed

> سلام
> لطفا این دو تا سوال رو حل کنید
> برای سوال احتمال توضیح کافیه
> 
> دوتاس را باهم پرتاب میکنیم تا مجموع دو عدد رو شده 7ظاهر شود با کدام احتمال این عمل حداکثر در3 پرتاب حاصل میشود؟
> جواب 91/216
> 
> 
> 
> جوابش منفی1

----------


## Hameeed

> سلام
> لطفا این دو تا سوال رو حل کنید
> برای سوال احتمال توضیح کافیه
> 
> دوتاس را باهم پرتاب میکنیم تا مجموع دو عدد رو شده 7ظاهر شود با کدام احتمال این عمل حداکثر در3 پرتاب حاصل میشود؟
> جواب 91/216
> 
> 
> 
> جوابش منفی1


پاسخ احتمال :

----------


## Math97

> 


این راه روتین و منطقی هست. 
دو نکته اضافه کنم که می تونستید صورت و مخرج رو در مزدوج صورت ضرب کنید. بعدش رادیکالی که توی مخرج میاد میشه:
cot(x)^0.5 + tanx^0.5
خب اینم چون صفر نیست می تونستید از حد خارج کنید با مقدار 0.5 (طبق قاعده حد حاصلضرب) و بعدش هوپیتال بگیرید. ضمناً سر جلسه لزومی به نوشتن چند کسر متوالی و مزدوج صورت و مخرج و ضربشون و ... نیست می تونید توی یه مرحله هم با کمی عملیات ذهنی بنویسید.
نکته دیگه اینکه اگه عامل صفر کننده کلا زیر رادیکال بود هوپیتال فایده نداره چون  موقع مشتق دوباره این عامل تکرار میشه و خب این مورد توی سوال نیست.

----------


## Hameeed

> این راه روتین و منطقی هست. 
> دو نکته اضافه کنم که می تونستید صورت و مخرج رو در مزدوج صورت ضرب کنید. بعدش رادیکالی که توی مخرج میاد میشه:
> cot(x)^0.5 + tanx^0.5
> خب اینم چون صفر نیست می تونستید از حد خارج کنید با مقدار 0.5 (طبق قاعده حد حاصلضرب) و بعدش هوپیتال بگیرید. ضمناً سر جلسه لزومی به نوشتن چند کسر متوالی و مزدوج صورت و مخرج و ضربشون و ... نیست می تونید توی یه مرحله هم با کمی عملیات ذهنی بنویسید.
> نکته دیگه اینکه اگه عامل صفر کننده کلا زیر رادیکال بود هوپیتال فایده نداره چون  موقع مشتق دوباره این عامل تکرار میشه و خب این مورد توی سوال نیست.


دوست عزیزم سعی کردم کامل بنویسم که متوجه بشن چیکار کردم وگرنه میتونستم خیلی جاهاشو ذهنی برم
ممنون از نظرتون

----------


## Math97

> دوست عزیزم سعی کردم کامل بنویسم که متوجه بشن چیکار کردم وگرنه میتونستم خیلی جاهاشو ذهنی برم
> ممنون از نظرتون


من منظورم راه مزدوج سازی خودم بود که گفتم بهتره کوتاه باشه، چون معمولا کسرای پشت سر هم زیادی داره. راه شما که همین حد هم باشه خوبه! 
من اگه باشم به خاطر احتمال بی دقتی در همین حد راه شما می نویسم بدون کار ذهنی!

----------


## Narvan

> این راه روتین و منطقی هست. 
> دو نکته اضافه کنم که می تونستید صورت و مخرج رو در مزدوج صورت ضرب کنید. بعدش رادیکالی که توی مخرج میاد میشه:
> cot(x)^0.5 + tanx^0.5
> خب اینم چون صفر نیست می تونستید از حد خارج کنید با مقدار 0.5 (طبق قاعده حد حاصلضرب) و بعدش هوپیتال بگیرید. ضمناً سر جلسه لزومی به نوشتن چند کسر متوالی و مزدوج صورت و مخرج و ضربشون و ... نیست می تونید توی یه مرحله هم با کمی عملیات ذهنی بنویسید.
> نکته دیگه اینکه اگه عامل صفر کننده کلا زیر رادیکال بود هوپیتال فایده نداره چون  موقع مشتق دوباره این عامل تکرار میشه و خب این مورد توی سوال نیست.


اتفاقا راه حلی که داشتم همین بود ولی متوجه نشدم چیکار کرده دقیقا هوپیتال خودم زدم ولی اشتباه هوپیتال زدم یعنی یه بی دقتی کوچیک داشتم آقا حمید که حل کردن فهمیدم اشتباهم کجا بود
ولی بازم اون روشی که گفتین رو نفهمیدم
البته دقیق نخوندمش دقیق تر بخونم حتما متوجه میشم
ممنون از پاسختون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Math97

> اتفاقا راه حلی که داشتم همین بود ولی متوجه نشدم چیکار کرده دقیقا هوپیتال خودم زدم ولی اشتباه هوپیتال زدم یعنی یه بی دقتی کوچیک داشتم آقا حمید که حل کردن فهمیدم اشتباهم کجا بود
> ولی بازم اون روشی که گفتین رو نفهمیدم
> البته دقیق نخوندمش دقیق تر بخونم حتما متوجه میشم
> ممنون از پاسختون


خواهش می کنم. منظورم توی همین شکل زیر هست  :Yahoo (1): 
ضمناً یه روش دیگه هم به ذهنم رسید که فرمول مثلثاتی هم میشد برای صورت کسر استفاده کنیم بعد از مزدوج سازی که میشه cot2x * -2

----------


## Narvan

> خواهش می کنم. منظورم توی همین شکل زیر هست 
> ضمناً یه روش دیگه هم به ذهنم رسید که فرمول مثلثاتی هم میشد برای صورت کسر استفاده کنیم بعد از مزدوج سازی که میشه cot2x * -2


والا من الان ذهنم کاملا تعطیله :Yahoo (4): 
فردا صب دوباره راه حلاتونو دقیق میخونم
الان نمیشه  :Yahoo (4): 
بازم ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zahra77

> من منظورم راه مزدوج سازی خودم بود که گفتم بهتره کوتاه باشه، چون معمولا کسرای پشت سر هم زیادی داره. راه شما که همین حد هم باشه خوبه! من اگه باشم به خاطر احتمال بی دقتی در همین حد راه شما می نویسم بدون کار ذهنی!


هوپیتال خیلی وقتا از مزدوج سازی راحتتره ها !

----------


## Math97

> هوپیتال خیلی وقتا از مزدوج سازی راحتتره ها !


در کل آره ولی من رادیکال که می بینم خوشم نمیاد و کلا حذفش می کنم و بعدش سوالو حل می کنم!  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Narvan

سلام 
لطفا جواب این سوالو یکی کامل توضیح بده

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام 
> لطفا جواب این سوالو یکی کامل توضیح بده
> 
> فایل پیوست 87434


*میشه گزینه3*

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام 
> لطفا جواب این سوالو یکی کامل توضیح بده
> 
> فایل پیوست 87434


کافیه معادل خط رو بنویسی و اون رو با محورهای مختصات برخورد بدی که دو تا عدد (نقطه) به دست میاد
این عدد ها همون اضلاع مثلث قائم الزاویه هستن
حالا باهاشون مساحت رو بنویس و برابر 4 بزار
بعد حل کن که یه معادله درجه دو میشه و جوابهاشم گزینه 3 هست
حالا دلیل دوتا جوالم اینه که یکیش با شیب مثبت تو ناحیه اول و یکی با شیب منفی تو ناحیه دوم با محور ها برخورد میکنه

----------


## Narvan

> کافیه معادل خط رو بنویسی و اون رو با محورهای مختصات برخورد بدی که دو تا عدد (نقطه) به دست میاد
> این عدد ها همون اضلاع مثلث قائم الزاویه هستن
> حالا باهاشون مساحت رو بنویس و برابر 4 بزار
> بعد حل کن که یه معادله درجه دو میشه و جوابهاشم گزینه 3 هست
> حالا دلیل دوتا جوالم اینه که یکیش با شیب مثبت تو ناحیه اول و یکی با شیب منفی تو ناحیه دوم با محور ها برخورد میکنه



خیلی ممنونم
یه سوال دیگه م دارم
من همیشه با تجزیه معادله های درجه ۳ مشکل دارم
الان این معادله چ جوری ایجوری شد؟

----------


## Shah1n

> خیلی ممنونم
> یه سوال دیگه م دارم
> من همیشه با تجزیه معادله های درجه ۳ مشکل دارم
> الان این معادله چ جوری ایجوری شد؟


جمع ضرایبشو اگه نگاه کنی میشه صفر پس قطعا یکی از جواب ها میشه 1
پس معادله رو بر x-1 تقسیم کن که یه معادله درجه 2 بدست میاد که اونم خودش دو تا جواب داره
معمولا برای درجه 3 یا خود صورت سوال میگه که مثلا ایکس کوچکتر یا بزرگتر از یه عددیه که اون عدد یکی از جواب هاست و یا اینکه مجموع ضرایب صفر میشه و بر 1 بخش پذیره و یا اگر هیچکدوم از اینا نبود احتمالا جواب 1- میشه
کنکور از این 3 حالت خارج نیست

----------


## Narvan

> جمع ضرایبشو اگه نگاه کنی میشه صفر پس قطعا یکی از جواب ها میشه 1
> پس معادله رو بر x-1 تقسیم کن که یه معادله درجه 2 بدست میاد که اونم خودش دو تا جواب داره
> معمولا برای درجه 3 یا خود صورت سوال میگه که مثلا ایکس کوچکتر یا بزرگتر از یه عددیه که اون عدد یکی از جواب هاست و یا اینکه مجموع ضرایب صفر میشه و بر 1 بخش پذیره و یا اگر هیچکدوم از اینا نبود احتمالا جواب 1- میشه
> کنکور از این 3 حالت خارج نیست


یه سوال دیگه م هس
قول میدم برا امروز آخریش باشه :Yahoo (4): 
راهی نیس که بشه جوابای اینجور معادله ها رو راحتتر به دست آورد؟
از طریق b2-4ac خیلی پیچیدخ میشه

----------


## Shah1n

> یه سوال دیگه م هس
> قول میدم برا امروز آخریش باشه
> راهی نیس که بشه جوابای اینجور معادله ها رو راحتتر به دست آورد؟
> از طریق b2-4ac خیلی پیچیدخ میشه


تا حدودی میشه ساده سازی کرد تا دلتا رو بشه راحت تر حساب کرد و اونم اینه که اگه دو تا از ضرایب بر یه عددی بخش پذیر باشن 
البته به شرطی که ضریب وسط کسری نشه
همه ضرایبو بر اون تقسیم کرد که اینجا میشه همه رو بر 3 تقسیم کرد و بعد دلتا رو به دست آورد واینجوری دلتا اینجا راحت بدست میاد 169 که جذرش میشه 13 و از اعداد آشناست و بعد هم که میشه جوابارو به دست آورد
البته پیشنهاد نمیکنم از این روش استفاده کنی چون یه سری شرایط داره که اگه کسی یه مدت طولانی باهاش کار نکنه نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد
توضیح دادن اون شرایط هم طولانیه و نوشتنش ممکنه شما رو گیج کنه

----------


## Narvan

این دوتا سوالو با راه حل توضیح بدین لطفا  :Y (454):

----------


## Alir3zaa

> این دوتا سوالو با راه حل توضیح بدین لطفا


این سوالا مال تجربی ان؟ اولیش که مطمئنم نیست. دومی هم فکر نمیکنم توی تجربی باشه
اگه یه دانش آموز تجربی بخواد حل کنه احتمالا معادله خط بنویسه و زاویه بین دو خط رو حساب بکنه و اینا

----------


## Narvan

> این سوالا مال تجربی ان؟ اولیش که مطمئنم نیست. دومی هم فکر نمیکنم توی تجربی باشه
> اگه یه دانش آموز تجربی بخواد حل کنه احتمالا معادله خط بنویسه و زاویه بین دو خط رو حساب بکنه و اینا


بله سوالای سنجش آزمایشی پارسالن اتفاقا چن بارم تکرار شذه تو آزموناشون
منم فقط تو آزمونا نمونه شونو دیدم
خیلی ممنونم :Y (454):

----------


## Alir3zaa

> یه سوال دیگه م هس
> قول میدم برا امروز آخریش باشه
> راهی نیس که بشه جوابای اینجور معادله ها رو راحتتر به دست آورد؟
> از طریق b2-4ac خیلی پیچیدخ میشه


اینی که میگم شاید خیلی پیچیده تر از  دلتا به نظر برسه ولی اگه بفهمیدش بعضی جاها کارتون رو واقعا ساده میکنه
بازم اگه نفهمیدید ، نادیده بگیریدش
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rational_root_theorem

----------


## Narvan

> اینی که میگم شاید خیلی پیچیده تر از  دلتا به نظر برسه ولی اگه بفهمیدش بعضی جاها کارتون رو واقعا ساده میکنه
> بازم اگه نفهمیدید ، نادیده بگیریدش



من این سوالو تو تاپیک دیگه ای پرسیدم اینجا هم میپرسم اگه راهی براش میدونین لطفا بگین
برای مشتق گرفتن این عبارتا راهی هس که راحتتر باشه؟
مخصوصا که باید ۲بار مشتق گرفته بشه؟

http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/87432-untitled.jpg

----------


## Shah1n

> این دوتا سوالو با راه حل توضیح بدین لطفا


واسه سوال اول دوستمون توضیح داد ولی سوال دوم اگه تو تجربی ضرب داخلی و ضرب خارجی خوندین میشه باهاش حل کرد

----------


## Narvan

> واسه سوال اول دوستمون توضیح داد ولی سوال دوم اگه تو تجربی ضرب داخلی و ضرب خارجی خوندین میشه باهاش حل کرد


نه نخوندیم 
من اسمشم نشنیدم :Yahoo (21): 
خیلی ممنونم

----------


## Alir3zaa

> من این سوالو تو تاپیک دیگه ای پرسیدم اینجا هم میپرسم اگه راهی براش میدونین لطفا بگین
> برای مشتق گرفتن این عبارتا راهی هس که راحتتر باشه؟
> مخصوصا که باید ۲بار مشتق گرفته بشه؟
> 
> http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/87432-untitled.jpg


نیاز به دوبار مشتق گرفتن نیست. معلومه قبل از a تقعر رو به پایینه. پس با یک نقطه عطف طرفیم. تابع که همه جا مشتق پذیره. پس توی نقطه عطف مشتقش صفره
مشتق بگیر مساوی صفر بذار. جوابش میشه صفر

----------


## Shah1n

> نه نخوندیم 
> من اسمشم نشنیدم
> خیلی ممنونم


پس فاصله نقطه ها رو از هم حساب کن که میشه اندازه ضلع های مثلث بعد هم با قوانین مثلثات زاویه بین دوتا از ضلع ها رو حساب کن و در نهایت بازم با قوانین مثلثات مساحت رو حساب کن
البته میشه با قانون هرون هم مساحت مثلث رو حساب کرد که فک نکنم تو تجربی باشه(البته تو ریاضیم نیست)

----------


## Narvan

> پس فاصله نقطه ها رو از هم حساب کن که میشه اندازه ضلع های مثلث بعد هم با قوانین مثلثات زاویه بین دوتا از ضلع ها رو حساب کن و در نهایت بازم با قوانین مثلثات مساحت رو حساب کن
> البته میشه با قانون هرون هم مساحت مثلث رو حساب کرد که فک نکنم تو تجربی باشه(البته تو ریاضیم نیست)


قائده و ارتفاعم میشه به دست اورد دیگه درسته؟
بعدشم از همون فرمول مساحت مثلث حلش کرد؟

----------


## Shah1n

> قائده و ارتفاعم میشه به دست اورد دیگه درسته؟
> بعدشم از همون فرمول مساحت مثلث حلش کرد؟


بله میشه
شکلو بکشید راحت بدست میاد ولی خب من چون از شکل خیلی بدم میاد حاظرم هر راهی رو برم ولی شکل نکشم

----------


## Thermite

> نیاز به دوبار مشتق گرفتن نیست. معلومه قبل از a تقعر رو به پایینه. پس با یک نقطه عطف طرفیم. تابع که همه جا مشتق پذیره. پس توی نقطه عطف مشتقش صفره
> مشتق بگیر مساوی صفر بذار. جوابش میشه صفر


اشتباست این راه حل. تابع اگه تو نقطه عطف مشتقش بی نهایت نشه لزوما صفر هم نیست. میتونه عدد غیر صفر باشه که تو این مسئله هم همینطوره. توی نقطه صفر جهت تقعر تابع عوض میشه ولی مشتقش میشه رادیکال 2

----------


## Saeed79

> فایل پیوست 87442
> 
> فایل پیوست 87441
> 
> این دوتا سوالو با راه حل توضیح بدین لطفا


*سوال دوم
با فرمول زیر برو خیلی راحت تره*
*0.5 * |(Xc-Xa)*(Yb-Ya) - (Xb-Xa)*(Yc-Ya)|
3 4 تا فرمول داره ساده ترینش رو واست گفتم. کمتر از 30 ثانیه میخواد ...
*

----------


## Saeed79

> یه سوال دیگه م هس
> قول میدم برا امروز آخریش باشه
> راهی نیس که بشه جوابای اینجور معادله ها رو راحتتر به دست آورد؟
> از طریق b2-4ac خیلی پیچیدخ میشه
> فایل پیوست 87438


*بنویس (X+m)*(4X+n)
سریع حساب کن n و m چند بذاری. اولین کار اینکه که اون عدد رو تجزیه کنی. واسه تجزیه 27 اولین چیزی که به ذهنت میرسه ؟ 3*9 
خب الان 3 و 9 رو باید بذاری به جای m و n .باید حواست باشه که 9 بذاری یا -9 . 3 بذاری یا -3 . یکیش مثبته یکیش منفی چون ضربشون شده -27 ! . به جای m باید منفی بذاری تا توی 4X ضرب بشه و با اون مثبته جمع بشه تا بشه -33X . خب چی باید بذاری ؟ -9 ! 3 هم میمونه که بذاری به جای n . ریشه ها بدست اومدن 
اینا مهارتیه. باید قلقش بیاد دستت 
*

----------


## genzo

> *سوال دوم
> با فرمول زیر برو خیلی راحت تره*
> *0.5 * |(Xc-Xa)*(Yb-Ya) - (Xb-Xa)*(Yc-Ya)|
> 3 4 تا فرمول داره ساده ترینش رو واست گفتم. کمتر از 30 ثانیه میخواد ...
> *


این فرمول  دقیقا واسه چه فرمت سوالی جواب میده اگر میشه یه توضیحی بده سعید 
خیلی جالب بود

----------


## Saeed79

> این فرمول  دقیقا واسه چه فرمت سوالی جواب میده اگر میشه یه توضیحی بده سعید 
> خیلی جالب بود


*هر سوالی که 3 نقطه داده باشه و بگه مساحت مثلثی که از وصل کردن این 3 نقطه بدست میاد ...
3 تاش رو هر کدوم که میخوای a و b و c نام گذاری کن و توی این فرمول جایگذاری کن !
*

----------


## hls141516

تا جایی که یادمه یه فرمول بود واسه احتمال اینکه مجموع دو تاس k بیاد، میفرسته یکی برام؟

----------


## Rainbow7

> تا جایی که یادمه یه فرمول بود واسه احتمال اینکه مجموع دو تاس k بیاد، میفرسته یکی برام؟

----------


## rezzanr

سوال چالشی ریاضی

b چنده؟

----------

